# Curing Smoker



## joel75 (Mar 21, 2017)

Took delivery of the callow,very impressed with ease of construction and build quality, just would like to know more about curing it?..


----------



## wade (Mar 21, 2017)

Do not worry about curing it in the same way as you would cure a fabricated smoker or a UDS. The Callow is powder coated, washed and are food safe from the factory. You really just need to get it up to about 200 C for about an hour (so no water in the water pan) so that any residual smells from the coating will be burned off. Then you are good to go.


----------



## joel75 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you..


----------

